

Near real-time updates on Japan situation - roound
http://roound.com/redalert

======
roound
Disaster Alert provides near real-time updates about the earthquake and
tsunami disaster in Japan. Support our efforts by liking this page and spread
the words. To access timely updates while on the go, simply visit
<http://roound.com/redalert> on your mobile device.

